
Chess Hustlers (2001) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2001/05/chess_hustlers.html
======
Falcon9
A fabulous example of a chess hustler in action (against a Grandmaster):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5vnpOp0U_g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5vnpOp0U_g)

This shows a hustler "strategy" not mentioned in the article around 2:25, as
well as the recommended move of switching the clock position when you're
playing as Black.

Filmed as part of The Tim Ferriss Experiment TV show (available on iTunes!)

------
sbierwagen
Wayward Queen is also great if you want to get into a fistfight:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danvers_Opening](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danvers_Opening)

It's played pretty often on Lichess around the ~1200 level if you don't block
it with a knight.

